# Question regarding Eheim-2250



## ytsabba (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi
I picked up on a garage sale a 55 gallon hexagon tank (dimensions are each side-24â€


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Are you sure it's a 2250, not a 2215? A 2215 would be a common filter for a 55G, although a little on the small side. A 2250 would be HUGE for a tank that size - but the bigger the better :lol:

There have been lots of postings about Eheim classic series filters recently (eg here), and I am recommending to use nothing but filter floss - actually quilt batting from Walmart - in these filters, because it provides excellent mechanical and biological filtration.

Frank


----------



## ytsabba (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Frank
Thank you for your quick reply.
It is a 2250, and it is a huge bucket. But as I mentioned I never used a canister filter before and was concerned about the flow rate. But not any more  
One question regarding the batting (floss). It dose not get in to the impeller? I noticed there are only two plastic grates as dividers.

Regards
Isaac


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

It all depends on how well the water is filtered, not how often is passes through the filter 

Those two grates go on the very bottom (little feet down) and at the very top (little feet up). The top one keeps the floss away from the pump head.

A Eheim 2250 would be an amazing garage sale score! Maybe I need to go more often! Makes you wonder what those folks had in that 55G hex tank to need a filter this size! Or maybe they had a larger tank as well, and are only selling the filter with that tank. I have a 2260 on a 125G with a colony of 25 Tropheus, and find that's plenty of filtration. The 2260 is only marginally bigger than the 2250.

Frank


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

fmueller said:


> The 2260 is only marginally bigger than the 2250.


The 2260 actually has a 50% greater media capacity than the 2250. Nevertheless the 2250 is a great filter.

Here is a nice page describing the characteristics of different filters:

http://www.petsolutions.com/Info.aspx?id=59

I've never tried filter floss because I'm afraid the it will get clogged too easily. The key advantage of a canister filter is that you don't have to maintain it frequently, but I wonder if you would have to rinse out the filter floss frequently.

I usually use media like Seachem Matrix or Pond Matrix in my canister filters.

http://www.petsolutions.com/Default.aspx?ItemID=10121190


----------

